# Jailbreak Apple TV3



## Thibaut8 (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Ma question est simple est-il possible de jailbreak la nouvelle APPLE TV avec le firmware 4.4.4 ? ou mieux le 5.0 ? 



Merci beaucoup


----------



## Lauange (25 Mars 2012)

Bjr,

Avec le 4.4.4 : oui.


----------



## tonkin68 (25 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Il semblerait que le jailbreak de l'Apple Tv3 ne soit pas pour tout de suite. http://atv3.fr/musclenerd-le-jailbreak-de-lapple-tv-3-semble-tres-difficile/


----------

